# Rokkor lens on a Alpha body????



## DiskoJoe

Is it possible to use a old rokkor lens on a new Sony alpha body. I was recently gifted a minolta slr with a nice 50mm f1.4 rokkor lens on it. I tried looking on ebay to see if there was some sort of adaptor that could make this possible to use on my alpha 200 but no luck so far. All i could find was converters for the nex but nothing for alpha. 

anyone?


----------



## Big Mike

If it fit on a Minolta SLR, it should mount to an Alpha, no problem.


----------



## tpe

No unfortunatly the older rokker or minolta manual focus lenses wont fit on the A-mount used on the AF cameras. The registration distance is also lower on the mf than the af meaning that you cant get a glass free converter. there are some that have done non destructive conversions for the 55mm f1.2 lenses using a chipped adaptor, and if you do a search on www.dyxum.com or look in their mf lens forums you will probably find a great deal of info on it. Not really worth trying unless you really want that lens on an A-mount body though.

tim


----------



## Big Mike

Ah...thanks for the correction, my bad.


----------



## DiskoJoe

Thanks tpe. Dont worry about it mike. I didnt think it was possible or at least simple. Just wanted to find out because the glass on the old rokkor lens is really nice and sharp.


----------

